# Question about Qualification and Interview



## Rasheed (5 Jul 2011)

Hi there,

I have a question about my current situation with the CF.  I've been to two interviews and at the end of each I've been told to retake the CFAT because I need to increase my score.  In the first interview last summer (which was initially for the Air NAV position) I was applying for the MARS Officer position, and was told to retake the CFAT to increase my score other than that you meet all other requirements.  I did that, and then was told that the positions had been filled, and that my application with the CF will remain open or kept on file.  
After a period of no response from the CF, the CF contacted me this summer to update my application if I was still interested.  I decided to go in to my first interview this summer thinking I was still applying for the MARS position, but was informed that I should be looking for another position that is open and that I was to come in for another interview.  The recruiters in my location suggested that I look into Officer positions due to my university degree, and advised on the Infantry and Armour positions.  
I did that.  
Once again, I went into the interview for Infantry Officer all prepared, and it was revealed to me that I had to retake the CFAT again to progress any further for an Infantry Officer position in the Direct Entry Plan.  They didn't even bother doing an interview.  The interviewers then went on to suggest (again) to look at NCM positions currently available on the web site, and come in for another interview in a couple of weeks.  

So, my question is, how can you give someone a fair chance for a position -no, career, they truly believe in if you won't even do an interview or hear the candidate out, before making a decision?

Thank you
MR


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jul 2011)

Rashomon said:
			
		

> So, my question is, how can you give someone a fair chance for a position -no, career, they truly believe in if you won't even do an interview or hear the candidate out, before making a decision?



You got a fair chance.

Any other questions ?


----------



## jwtg (5 Jul 2011)

The CF is too large to make hiring decisions based on the impression you make on whoever decides to 'hear you out' so instead they have created a system where everybody is given a score based on how they stack up against other applicants.  The score is based on many things: CFAT score, academic performance, application package, interview, etc.  There are also several steps to filter out applicants based on certain hard requirements (ie. CFAT scores for trades, medical eligibility).  

If your CFAT score isn't high enough, you simply won't make the cut.  Your fair chance is your shot at the CFAT, and it sounds like you've had a few already.  If you're serious about getting in, prepare hard and perform at a high level at every step of the process- your competitors certainly will.

Good luck.


----------



## Ayrsayle (5 Jul 2011)

The system that is in place might look arbitrary, but they did certainly give you a chance. The military is selecting on merit, and if your CFAT score was too low to even be considered for the position, that was your chance.

For example - There were two Officer Candidates, myself and another, taking our CFAT tests. He and I compared notes before going in - we were both honors students and did well in our University careers. On the surface we would have appeared pretty identical - both young, fit, academically "proven". His CFAT scores did not let him get into the trades he requested and he was pretty crushed about it. Was he an Idiot? heck no. Was the test stacked against us? heck no. We had our shots and our scores reflected our ability. I have no idea if he prepared for the CFAT, or what particulars he did not meet - the point is he did not meet what the military required, even if his academic record looked impressive.

I believe I did well on my CFAT, Medical, and Interview. Even after successfully jumping through all the hoops, I am STILL not sure I will ever be offered a position, even after "succeeding" at each of the steps. If there are better qualified (IE, scored better, etc) people then me, they should have the job. I want it badly, but that does not mean I will get the opportunity. 

In short - if you want a career in the military, you play by their rules. They can (and will) make their judgments however they please. In fairness, Civilian Jobs are far LESS formalized and have less oversight into who gets hired and why - A degree does not entitle you a job, it just lets you get to the playing field - its what you can demonstrate WITH it that matters. Look on the other side - what other employer would give you the ability to INCREASE your chances after the first attempt? You were given the opportunity to write the test again - tell me how many Civilian careers would do the same.


----------



## dh101 (28 Jul 2011)

From what I have seen, you can only do the CFAT 3 times. I have done it 2 times, the first I qualified for some NCM trades, the second time I was applying for ROTP and was told I was 2 points away from qualifying for Officer, but I did qualify for all NCM trades. They also told me I need a substantial education upgrade for be to be eligible to rewrite the CFAT for a 3rd time. 
I just got a call saying I'm getting enrolled into the P Reserves so I'm going to do a year or so in Reserves and go to Reg Force NCM, possibly from there to an officer position if everything goes good, the CF may even pay for an education.


----------



## AERO2012 (29 Jul 2011)

Rashomon said:
			
		

> So, my question is, how can you give someone a fair chance for a position -no, career, they truly believe in if you won't even do an interview or hear the candidate out, before making a decision?
> 
> Thank you
> MR



The following clairly shows that the selection process has been fair so far:

------------------------
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#step3-3
SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETE THE CANADIAN FORCES APTITUDE TEST

The Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) is used to select applicants for employment in the Canadian Forces and to help determine specific military occupations for which you are best suited. You will complete either the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test by hand or in its electronic version (eCFAT). It is important that you prepare for this test as there is no automatic provision to allow a rewrite – you must pass this test in order to continue the process.


----------



## SheRa011 (5 Aug 2011)

i can see your point of view and can feel your disappointment.  "no" or "wait" are very difficult advice to accept.  but if i may...
don't see what's happened as end of the line.  perhaps as you take time, and gain more experience with interviews and tests, you will get better.  so, maybe the present does not show promise, the future is wide open.  don't give up.  if this is a career that is important to you, keep improving.  we all grow from our life experiences to become better versions of ourselves.


----------

